# What does this mean exactly?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Re-homing a dog? In other words, giving the dog to a different person/different home, right? I know this sounds harsh but to get rid of the dog, right? Sorry, Im just really TO'd right now at another person on another forum I'm on.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Most of the time I see it as "getting rid" of the dog but once in a while the fit is just so poor that it is in the dog's best interest to be in a new home. Sadly many shelters/rescues do a very poor job of matching people and pets, the outcome is that the dog never integrates well and needs to be rehomes. I appreciate the desperation to find homes but finding the right home really needs to be just as important. Though things like Craig's list seems to just be a dumping grounds for dogs/puppies. So sad.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that re-home can mean that you're just getting rid of your dog, but as Liz also stated, sometimes the dog just isn't a good fit with the home, unfortunately. I know at least a couple of members on this forum who have had to rehome dogs for this very reason. There is no shame in it. What is worse is to keep the dog in a situation that is not ideal for the dog or the owner for the rest of the dog's life. In that case, t seems like it would be more kind and responsible to find a more appropriate home for the dog rather both of them having to suffer for it. I've considered rehoming Milo several times because he fixates on my cats and sometimes will even snap in their faces and will attack Peyton, sometimes even unprovoked and draws blood. He's gone after Penny one time, but she kicked his butt and I managed to kick them apart before any real damage was done. However, this is maybe 5% of the time at the most that it's a problem so for now, I'm just working on it because that boy is in love with me. But if I happened to find him the perfect home, I'd have a hard time not at least trying it out for him because I sometimes think he'd be happier elsewhere. 

I don't know the situation going on on your other forum, I'm just saying that rehome does not always mean that they're just dumping the dog because it's no longer wanted or convenient for them to have it. Sometimes there are legitimate reasons to rehome. 

BS reasons include: 
1. Moving
2. Having a baby
3. Elderly parents moving in who don't like the dog
4. Kids don't play with it anymore
5. Mild emergency vet bills the owner can't afford (don't get a dog if you can't afford medical expenses)

I'm sure there are more but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I can't stand those excuses either.

1. Moving? Shouldn't the ENTIRE family be going? You wouldn't just leave one of your kids being if you were moving into an adults only apartment complex. You would find a place that is kid friendly. So... do the same thing for the dog.

2. Having a baby? Shouldn't you have thought of that BEFORE getting pregnant? I understand that sometimes it is an accident but the same thing from above applies here. You wouldn't get rid of your first child just because you are having a second child, would you?

3. Elderly parents moving in who don't like the dog? Sorry, but my dogs would never be "rehomed" if my parents or my inlaws moved in with me (although I have already set rules that that is never allowed to happen). My dad, although he has one for his daughters, HATES dogs. He doesn't even understand why a person would want one. If my dad were to move in with me, the dogs would remain indoor dogs who are allowed on the couch and he would have to tolerate it if he wanted to live under my roof.

4. Kids don't play with it anymore? Make them. Sometimes I don't want to walk Dude and Buck but I do it anyway. Sometimes I don't want to feed them (the mess) but I do it anyway. I don't always feel up to making sure all of their needs are met but I do it anyway. Cramps? Take some Midol, wait until it kicks in, put on my shoes and take those darn animals out for their daily romp. Old knee injury from the horse that is making me want to pass out every time I put weight on it because a blue baby dog had the crazies ran into my leg? Fetch down the hallway with a tennis ball with Buck and tug of war with Dude until they are worn out all from the couch. We don't always want to take care of the dogs but we all do it because they deserve it. 

5. Vet bills? Work out a plan with the vet. We don't have a lot of money. Honestly, we couldn't pay for a surgery should one of the dogs need one but we save up a little each day for that reason specifically. We put aside a little from each paycheck specifically for a "dog emergency fund" and, during the pay cycle, all of our change we get from whatever transactions we make at the store or wherever, go in a jar. When the jar gets full, it goes into the dog account.

I can't stand the people who get tired of their dogs or just think of dogs as material items that can be passed around. I am with Liz in that there are instances when a dog truly should not be with his family and that he would be better off somewhere else. Those instances, however, are far fewer than the amount of dogs that are in shelters and on Craigslist.

They didn't ask us if they could live with us. WE decided they should, therefore, their needs and wants should never go unmet and that includes a forever home.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Re-home usually = "sell for money."

Like you are doing something so great by "re-homing." It's a stupid word, meant to disguise a business arrangement as something altruistic and good-hearted.

Ptthh.

Just call it what it is - getting rid of your dog. That is one word that just gets my dander up every time.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Re-home usually = "sell for money."
> 
> Like you are doing something so great by "re-homing." It's a stupid word, meant to disguise a business arrangement as something altruistic and good-hearted.
> 
> ...


Re-homing is not always about money. We had to find Layla another home because she wasn't working out for us, but was all about her getting the right home. We didn't take a penny for her. There are some who do use the term re-home instead of sell or get rid of and ask money for them, but they arn't concerned about the best interest of the dog. Sometimes, it is legit and for the right reasons.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Re-home could mean looking for another home for the dog, or like mentioned some people like to pretty things up and re-home could mean selling the dog. I always hate when breeders put "we are adopting out our puppies" Just say what is it damn it, you are selling them!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I re-homed albeit through our rescue, oh I guess it can't even be considered the same thing as I had two females who were literally tearing the crap out of each other! It really was for the best interest of ALL involved (even my finger) that she be re-homed...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Re-homing is not always about money. We had to find Layla another home because she wasn't working out for us, but was all about her getting the right home. We didn't take a penny for her. There are some who do use the term re-home instead of sell or get rid of and ask money for them, but they arn't concerned about the best interest of the dog. Sometimes, it is legit and for the right reasons.


Nothing is absolute. Of course not everyone who says they are "re-homing" is charging for it.

And even if you are giving a dog away for free, it's not re-homing. It's giving a dog away for free, even if you want a good home for it.

Stupid word. It's not even a real word. 

I am moving soon. I am not re-homing myself. If someone adopts a child, they are not "re-homing" that child. It's a fancy schmancy fake word created to cover up the intent of the business transaction. 

Nice people may use the word, but that's not what it's meant for - it's meant to put cake icing on a turd. Probably started on craigslist because they don't allow selling - but they do allow a "re-homing" fee. ACK ACK ACK, that drives me insane.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Nothing is absolute. Of course not everyone who says they are "re-homing" is charging for it.
> 
> And even if you are giving a dog away for free, it's not re-homing. It's giving a dog away for free, even if you want a good home for it.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying, but its not always for profit or throwing an animal away as a buisness tranaction. Sometimes it is for legit reasons. But I also have to say, that probably 90% of the time, when you see those ads on CL or any other ads, that is exactly what they are. Buisness transactions. Those are sad, because they arn't in the best interest of the dog,cat etc.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Re-homing a dog? In other words, giving the dog to a different person/different home, right? I know this sounds harsh but to get rid of the dog, right? Sorry, Im just really TO'd right now at another person on another forum I'm on.


I wont' read this again because it's just too...

but, I would make them read it:

"How Could You? 

When I was a puppy I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" - but then you'd relent and roll me over for a bellyrub. 

My housetraining took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed, listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs," you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. 

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. 

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" - still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love." 

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them, especially their touch - because your touch was now so infrequent - and I would have defended them with my life if need be. 

I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams. Together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway. There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being your dog to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. 

Now you have a new career opportunity in another city and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. 

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog or cat, even one with "papers." 

You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. You gave me a goodbye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. 

After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?" 

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you - that you had changed your mind - that this was all a bad dream...or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. 

I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table, rubbed my ears and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. 

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?" 

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself - a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. With my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not meant for her. It was you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of. I will think of you and wait for you forever. 

May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty. 


***Grabs box of Kleenex!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I see what you are saying, but its not always for profit or throwing an animal away as a buisness tranaction. Sometimes it is for legit reasons. But I also have to say, that probably 90% of the time, when you see those ads on CL or any other ads, that is exactly what they are. Buisness transactions. Those are sad, because they arn't in the best interest of the dog,cat etc.


When I wanted a Doberman (keep in mind I'd never picked out my own dog, I was 52 years old and had no idea what I was doing - really didn't even know about rescue groups) I went on craigslist and inquired about a few dogs. The "small re-homing fees" ranged from $400-$1000. Huh???

craigslist should either let people sell dogs, or not allow them to be advertised. 

And honestly, I don't look at craigslist often but when I do, I see two kinds of ads:

people selling dogs
people demanding someone get their dog or they are going to the pound TODAY

And maybe 5% who are truly putting the dogs first, and trying to find the right place for an animal - and I don't necessarily think there's anything hugely wrong with selling a dog, if you are trying to find it a good home and would like to recoup some expenses or make sure it's not going to be dogfight bait. 

Money exchange helps determines someone's seriousness about taking good care of a dog - if they won't pay even a tiny bit of money they should never be allowed to take that dog home, in my opinion.

I just think the "re-homing" term is a euphemism for "sell" because of craigslist - I know it's semantics, but I think people who are really trying to find a dog a good home shouldn't use that term. At least for me, it is so totally negative I ascribe bad intent to the dog owner. Because mostly the fee is not listed, because it's way above what craigslist considers "small."

And I really don't mean to be attacking folks here who have found good homes for dogs in their care that for whatever reason couldn't be kept - I have not kept every dog I found that I tried to keep. Some just didn't work out for whatever reason.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Re-homing is just a word. It's all about the intent behind finding a new home for an animal that matters. We rehomed Freya because the fit wasn't right for her or for us and the other dogs.

It's just like "reputable breeders" or "backyard breeders" they're all just descriptive words that mean something different to everyone.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Re-homing is not always about money. We had to find Layla another home because she wasn't working out for us, but was all about her getting the right home. We didn't take a penny for her. There are some who do use the term re-home instead of sell or get rid of and ask money for them, but they arn't concerned about the best interest of the dog. Sometimes, it is legit and for the right reasons.


I agree it's not always about money.

We re-homed Waggles, he was a foster but he had a home with us for the short time he was with us, and we "re-homed" him we gave a crate, a bed, food, etc... so it was very much not about money for us.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I Kinda hate that word too. I do think it basically stemmed from craigslist, and most of the time I agree with whoever said there are two kinds of adds, "rehoming *cough selling puppies cough* awesome dog $50 bazzilion hundred rehoming fee to ensure good home" or, "I don't want to deal with this lame mutt anymore come get her or I'm taking her to the shelter, and oh cool most of these adds have these rehoming fees, so yeah, give me $50 bucks for her so I know she goes to a 'good home' *laughter"

I've had to find a new home for a dog. We took in my inlaws dog and her and my dog were a horrible match, two females, some age, major dominance issuies. I didn't charge a fee but I did two home checks, a contract and a follow up visit a month later. (Actually funny story, they wanted her to sleep upstairs on the bed with them, but she had never seen stairs before and the last time I talked to them she STILL had not learnt to go upstairs, lol, so she slept on the couch downstairs instead). 90% of the ads I see I am certain the first person to show up at the door with whatever money they wanted would drive off with the dog no questions asked.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> When I wanted a Doberman (keep in mind I'd never picked out my own dog, I was 52 years old and had no idea what I was doing - really didn't even know about rescue groups) I went on craigslist and inquired about a few dogs. The "small re-homing fees" ranged from $400-$1000. Huh???
> 
> craigslist should either let people sell dogs, or not allow them to be advertised.
> 
> ...


I never thaught about that term coming from CL, but that very well may be true. When it comes to pets, CL is a joke imo, and I agree with you on that. Have you ever read the forums? Man! talk about some awful people! It seems like a really bad commuity all the way around.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've never seen where a person usuing the term re-homing is asking for money.



xellil said:


> Re-home usually = "sell for money."
> 
> Like you are doing something so great by "re-homing." It's a stupid word, meant to disguise a business arrangement as something altruistic and good-hearted.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the only way you can advertise an animal of any kind on CL is with a "rehoming "fee.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i've never seen where a person usuing the term re-homing is asking for money.


usually associated with " small re-homing fee required" etc... usually in the neighborhood of 75-100 dollars.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ive re-homed a couple cats, and my mare.....I didnt require any money for any of them(although the people who took the kittens DID all volunteer to give me a little to help out getting the momma fixed)....even the mare who could have been sold for more, as I was looking for her a PERFECT home, and I found that!:wink:

But ya, Ive also gotten 2 dogs that were being "re-homed"....I didnt pay for either of them, even though they are sputered, trained, etc.

I dont really think that a LOW re-homing fee is a bad thing(although it annoys me when people think that a re-homing fee keeps the animal in a good home:wacko, but if its higher...well just call a spade a spade and admit that you are RE-SELLING your animal!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

mal you know my opinions on this


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've never re-homed any dog though sometimes I wonder if I should with Woof. But I have with rabbits. First rabbit I had I had to re home her because I had no choice but to move back in with my parents. I had no where else to go and they didn't like the rabbit, said it smelled. So I re homed her, I did set a dollar amount for her and her items but in the end never took the money. A good home was worth more. The second rabbit I had I end up rehoming because Woof was trying to kill it 24/7. Again listed it stated a dollar amount but never took it. Think it all depends on the situation, sometimes its just sugar coating that your dumping the animal because its become an inconvience other times its a caring human trying to do what is right for the animal.


----------

